# Proud Dad



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

First off Ill apologize for no pic to prove this story, anyhow, here goes. My daughter my cuz n I went out to the shooting range on our farm to sight in my ruger 22 mag with the redfield scope I got for xmas. I got it dialed in at 50 yds. Pretty happy with the scope and the groups I got. I asked my 5 yr old if she wanted to shoot and she said YES!! I got the gun set up and pointed at the shoot n see target I had been shooting at. She gets on the gun and I tell her when the crosshairs are on the target where she wants to shoot pull the trigger. I noticed she moved the rear of the gun pointing it where she wanted so i wasn't sure where she was aiming or even going to hit the 4x8 sheet of plywood we had the target stapled too. She kept this up the rest of the clip and we walked up to show her where she shot. No new marks on the shoot n see. I tell her that and she points out to me "daddy i was shooting this target". There was a leftover target from practicing muzzleloaders that she pointed at and she had a group of 5 out of 9 shots on that was in a 6" circle! I was blown away. This was her first time shooting a rifle and it was at 50 yds!! I was very proud of her for doing that. Guess I better load up on 22 mag ammo and start savin for her first rifle. That ought to make her mom happy lol. Just thought Id share this with yall. We got a apprentice yote killer on our hands


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to her on some fine shooting and to you for getting her out there. Way to go Dad!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. You should be proud. That is some good shooting from the little kid.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., you're doing her well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go getting her started young, you will probably have a good hunting partner for a long time to come !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... I started my little girl @ 3 years old. Keep up the good work Dad...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My daughter will be 4 next summer, so I think I will give her a try with the 22 Lr then. She ain't afraid of guns or the idea of hunting, or the game I bring back home and clean for eating. Great feeling for dad's, thanks for sharing with us. Next time you gonna need pics, lol.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

After I thought about it I'm gonna go back out and take that target down and put it on the fridge! She got her first bow a couple weeks ago and is doing well with that also. She's not scared of hunting or anything I bring home, even yotes. Plus she gets really excited when there's whitetail for supper lol.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

olsonfia said:


> After I thought about it I'm gonna go back out and take that target down and put it on the fridge! She got her first bow a couple weeks ago and is doing well with that also. She's not scared of hunting or anything I bring home, even yotes. Plus she gets really excited when there's whitetail for supper lol.


Maybe get a frame for it Dad , something you and her can remember forever .. good to see the kids out and shooting .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*making memories that last a life time---Way to GO --congrats to you both--she'll remember that day forever------------sb*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I can't tell you guys how important it is, that we teach and pass on all our knowledge of hunting and shooting sports. In this day and age, when so many are attacking sportsmen and women, and attempting to take away the freedoms that we so dearly protect, its of the utmost importance to pass it on. Stories like this, make me think that all is not lost in this country. Thank you and your daughter, olsonfia, for passing on our greatest tradition.


----------

